# Did something happen to Tecumseh?



## marker (Dec 26, 2008)

Noticed that Ariens and Toro have both switched to Briggs and Stratton engines. I also thought there was a basic parts section on the Tecumseh site which seems to be gone.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Tecumseh went bankrupt and ceased producing engines last December. 

Someone (I can't recall who) purchased their assets and will be providing parts, and perhaps engine in the future, as I understand.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

yup, good riddance too

sorry, never really cared for Tecumseh lol


----------



## marker (Dec 26, 2008)

Bummer, just bought that Snow Blower last year. Everyone I talked to said get one with a Tecumseh engine. There wasn't much choice though, seemed like all the big players were using them. 

I'm not overly pleased with the way it runs; not very smooth, but the new carbs can't be adjusted. However, I it is a new Snow Blower so I need to keep it for a while. Do you think parts will be easy to get especially considering that they were such a big player?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

marker said:


> Bummer, just bought that Snow Blower last year. Everyone I talked to said get one with a Tecumseh engine. There wasn't much choice though, seemed like all the big players were using them.
> 
> I'm not overly pleased with the way it runs; not very smooth, but the new carbs can't be adjusted. However, I it is a new Snow Blower so I need to keep it for a while. Do you think parts will be easy to get especially considering that they were such a big player?


Tecumseh engines are good engines, don't listen to anyone that say's otherwise. The bad press usually comes from individuals, who can't figure out how to fix them, when they break. 

The emission carburetors run pretty lean and may appear to run rough, but when a load is applied they will usually smooth out. Parts have not been too much of an issue, and there are plenty of aftermarket parts for many of the engines as well. Tecumseh had one of the most popular engines used on Snowblowers.


----------



## marker (Dec 26, 2008)

30yearTech, thanks for the info!

Since we are on the subject. Just curious (if newer parts become hard to find) will the older adjustable carbs (abundant on ebay) fit a newer (last year) motor?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

marker said:


> 30yearTech, thanks for the info!
> 
> Since we are on the subject. Just curious (if newer parts become hard to find) will the older adjustable carbs (abundant on ebay) fit a newer (last year) motor?


Yes, however you would have to make sure you got one that is the correct one for your engine displacement, as jetting and venturi size may be different.


----------



## ritzyone (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am looking for help pinning down a model# for what I believe to be a 7 HP techumse off of a craftsman snowblower.The number stamped in the top is 143736092 and a serial # of 3355D. It is an older motor so I can'tfind any way to reference a model #. Any help would be great.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ritzyone said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking for help pinning down a model# for what I believe to be a 7 HP techumse off of a craftsman snowblower.The number stamped in the top is 143736092 and a serial # of 3355D. It is an older motor so I can'tfind any way to reference a model #. Any help would be great.


143.736092 = H70-130252H


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Husqvarna bought the peerless transmission end of the business. tecumseh parts are still availiable (so far)


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

bsman said:


> Husqvarna bought the peerless transmission end of the business. tecumseh parts are still availiable (so far)


prices are going up ALOT though


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> prices are going up ALOT though


depends where you shop for them also tecumseh new company is factory backordered on the 632334A carburetors i carry a replacement oregon carb on my site if you all ever hear of anyone needing one send them to my site thanks 

oregon # 50-642 $ 60.75 is whatr they sell for on my site currently 

MSrp is 103.38


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

Lawnmowertech said:


> depends where you shop for them also tecumseh new company is factory backordered on the 632334A carburetors i carry a replacement oregon carb on my site if you all ever hear of anyone needing one send them to my site thanks
> 
> oregon # 50-642 $ 60.75 is whatr they sell for on my site currently
> 
> MSrp is 103.38


I get it from CPD, one of the warehouse distributors


----------



## xkiddrick (Dec 10, 2009)

deleted


----------

